# Body Colored Bowties



## mjmroz87 (Feb 10, 2012)

Does anyone know where to get some good quality body-colored bowties for the front grill and trunk lid? I just bought my 2012 Cruze 1LT in Blue Topaz Metallic and I hate the gold bowties. Any websites that anyone knows of would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

I saw a few overlays on eBay you could buy for cheap...... couldn't hurt as you could always scrape them off later. Im thinking about buying the Carbon Fiber and Black overlays so I can see which ones I like. I think the dark colors will look best on my white 2012 Eco with the tinted windows and soon to come black headlights and taillights.


----------



## Cvarg (Nov 26, 2011)

Vinyl is the easiest and cheapest way to get rid of the ugly gold emblem. I got mine off Ebay for $12 after shipping, or you can find a vinyl/sign shop in your area and ask them if they have any vinyl that would match your car and just get a small section of Vinyl and apply it. There are plenty of videos online of how to apply it. I get lots of compliments on my emblems and they are just Vinyl overlays.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

mjmroz87 said:


> Does anyone know where to get some good quality body-colored bowties for the front grill and trunk lid? I just bought my 2012 Cruze 1LT in Blue Topaz Metallic and I hate the gold bowties. Any websites that anyone knows of would be appreciated! Thanks!


They fit very well....
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-c...63-new-pics-bowtie-covers-grafxwerks-com.html


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I ordered the carbon fiber off ebay but haven't received them yet.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Me too but it could take uo to 24 days comeing from hong kong

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Just received my carbon look vynal covers for bowties pics will be up monday

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 1, 2011)

I've got Blue Granite Metallic. Suggestions for bowtie color?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I picked mine up from this guy:

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

They were excellent.


----------



## strngz0731 (Jan 10, 2012)

coolio - my cruze is "blue granite metallic" as well.
i was thinking of painting the front bowtie in the body color, and swapping out the rear bowtie for solid chrome...
thoughts?


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 1, 2011)

What color bowtie overlays would you all suggest for Blue Granite Metallic exterior color?


----------



## NurseCruzen (Mar 4, 2012)

I got the carbon fiber vinyl off eBay. Put on the front/back bowties and the steering wheel. Will post some pics later today


----------



## Hawkins3 (Mar 21, 2012)

Interested in these as well. Also a blue granite metallic owner


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

NurseCruzen said:


> I got the carbon fiber vinyl off eBay. Put on the front/back bowties and the steering wheel. Will post some pics later today


So where are these pictures?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

gyrfalcon said:


> So where are these pictures?


holy old thread Batman (LOL)
You can find similar pictures here - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion-forum/3886-carbon-fiber-bowtie.html


----------

